# seyhulislam



## ayed

Hello, all members and visitors

*seyhulislam* the one who presides a court and a *seriat*? 
What does it mean, *seyhlislam*?
 
Thank you in advancce
Ayed


----------



## Asr

That was the chief religious authority in the days of Ottoman Empire.


----------



## ayed

Thank you, Asr.Could you please how to prounonce this word?


----------



## Fractal7

It is written as _Şeyhülislam, _(the Ottoman rendering of the Arabic شيخ الإسلام). In Turkish there is no خ sound so they say it as the usual letter _h_. Also after that, it is _ü _sound, not_ u._ The rest is the _same as _Arabic_. 
_


----------



## ayed

Thanks a lot, Fractal7


----------



## nanos

Fractal7 said:


> It is written as _Şeyhülislam, _(the Ottoman rendering of the Arabic شيخ الإسلام). In Turkish there is no خ sound so they say it as the usual letter _h_. Also after that, it is _ü _sound, not_ u._ The rest is the _same as _Arabic_.
> _




If u know a little French the "_ü" sounds like the "u" in French..._


----------



## ayed

Thank you very much.


----------

